# Air Horn



## dcummin

Morning all

I passed another RV on the road yesterday and as I beeped my horn and waved - the driver of the othe rv honked a wonderful sounding air horn

For no practical reason other than 'I want one' has anyone else had one of these fitted to their vehicle?

Im no mechanic - so I would have a local guy fit - but had a look on ebay and there is a bewildering choice of horns

any advice really appreciated?

honk honk


----------



## Stanner

Like that?

Fitting a set.....


----------



## dcummin

an interesting noise! is that even legal 

I was thinking more along the lines of the deep blasts that lorries make


----------



## GEMMY

I'd prefer a channel ferry noise, the standard horns on all m/homes is so feeble :roll: 

tony


----------



## camallison

dcummin said:


> an interesting noise! is that even legal
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of the deep blasts that lorries make


As far as I know, all air horns are legal, as long as they all sound at the same time - as that one does. If they sound as multi-tone, one after another, then they are illegal. Think emergency services horns.

Colin


----------



## Stanner

dcummin said:


> an interesting noise! is that even legal
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of the deep blasts that lorries make


So far as I know only alternating tones and "tunes" are illegal. 
Steady tones are not.

If you fit one you can then go and act childishly.


----------



## cabby

I used to have a set that played colonel, bogey. had great fun with that. as the first 2 notes are similar to the 2 tones. :evil: 

cabby


----------



## deefordog

These are the dogs doo dahs http://www.nippynormans.com/product...lack-119db-with-spade-connectors-fia-mastwith

Here it http://www.fiamm.com/en/europe/avvisatori-acustici/prodotti/ultimate-blast-auto.aspx


----------



## dcummin

This one looks to be the considered best - Hadley Big Bully Blast

pretty hard to track down in the uk (us product) found this supplier based in ipswich ..not cheap though!

https://www.kudauk.ltd.uk/shop/product.php?pid=1173


----------



## Sundial

*Airhorns*

CDC Truck Accessories Ltd have sets at a very reasonable price. We had one set on our old Hymer, they were very effective, but can't remember the supplier at the moment.....well priced....I will continue to think!

Sundial


----------



## rosalan

I bought an ex RAF ambulance that I converted once. It not only came with oxygen and flashing lights, It had the 'real' horns! One night we went for a drive, miles from anywhere, just to play them. I only did it the once before removing them. It also had the flashers but they had removed the blue covers.
We have had several air horns since then but it is the sound of the mega truck horn that could prove truly interesting. With the gleaming trumpets fixed to my roof..... YES!
(No not really... such are my occasional dreams)

Alan


----------



## Sundial

*Airhorns*

Remembered....Miriad Products ltd. just checked and they are currently upgrading their website, but a telephone number is given.

Sundial


----------

